# Aggie Purrs!



## Garye2 (Mar 30, 2019)

This bird has now started to do what I call purring. It's sort of a guttural sound that sounds like a cat purring. Never heard of a pigeon doing that before.

Aggie's one of a kind!


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi Garye2, i call that moaning, any one else call it something else??? Robert


----------



## Garye2 (Mar 30, 2019)

It's like she's getting ready to do a full coo but instead makes a purr sound. She just started doing it. When she does it if I scratch her, she'll let out the full coo.


----------

